# Tracking Apps Anyone?



## pnr (Jan 16, 2021)

Do you have a fitbit?. It tracks exercise, steps and you can log water and weight.


----------



## horseponycrazy27 (Nov 15, 2015)

pnr said:


> Do you have a fitbit?


Yes, I have a Fitbit flex 2. I was curious if there was an app out there that if I just took a picture of my food it would fill out automatically. The other thing is I don't like, like when I ride it counts the horses steps.


----------



## MustangMom (Jun 22, 2018)

I know I am a bit late to this......... My fitness pal was an app I used to use. You could take a picture of the barcode of the food and it would add or if you were at a fast food place you could type what you were eating and it would add that. I used to use it and it was good. It talked to Fit Bit and gave you extra calories and stuff according to your exercise. I haven't been using anything for a while and I should probably get back to it. I need to get this weight off!


----------

